# Asus Zfone 4 , 5 And 6 Series



## Amir.php (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi friend...
According to the news , Asus is going to release his new zfone series 4, 5 and 6....in 4inch, 5 inch and 6 inch relatively.
According to the new they nice hardware and Software Based budget android smart phones...
Here is The some attractive feature of asus Zfone 4 in just $99...
Features are very impressive in This Value...
As you can Check SS taken from GSm arena...

View attachment 13347

View attachment 13348

*Attractions:*
4 GB, 1 GB RAM
HSDPA, 42.2 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps
Bluetooth, v4.0 with A2DP, EDR
Android OS, v4.3 (Jelly Bean), upgradable to v4.4.2 (KitKat)
Intel Atom Z2520 Chipset CPU
Dual-core 1.2 GHz
PowerVR SGX544MP2 GPU
---------------
Only One weak point i am seeing is Battery Li-Po 1170 mAh battery.
its should some more....But may be sufficient for 4 inch...
What u think about that....These are worth to buy or not....Those currently their is no any live review available.
But according to the specification...i think they are going to rock the market soon.


----------

